# مقايس اختيار شريك الحياة (الانبا موسي)



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مارس 2009)

*كثيراً ما يتساءل المقبلون على الزواج "كم يكون الفارق المثالى فى العمر بين الخطيبين؟" أو "هناك فارق تعليمى كبير بيننا فهل أوافق؟" أو "هى من عائلة أرستقراطية وأنا نشأت فى بيئة شعبية فهل يتناسب زواجنا".



ليس لمثل هذه الأسئلة ردود محددة، فلا يمكن - مثلاً - أن نقرر مدى عمرياً معيناً بين الخطيبين يصلح أن يطبق فى كل حالات الإرتباط إنما هناك مقاييس عامة فى الإختيار من بينها فارق السن.


مقاييس الإختيار الزيجى :
أ- مقاييس داخلية :
1- حد أدنى من التعاطف والتجاذب النفسى المتبادل.
2- حد أدنى من التناسب فى الطباع.
3- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على قيم أخلاقية أساسية.
4- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على أهداف مشتركة فى الحياة.
5- حد أدنى من التناسب الروحى.

ب- مقاييس خارجية :
1- الخصائص الجسمانية.
2- التناسب فى العمر.
3- التناسب فى المستوى الثقافى والتعليمى.
4- التناسب فى المستوى الاجتماعى.
5- الإمكانات الإقتصادية اللازمة لإتمام الزواج.
ويأتى القرار المناسب نتيجة للمحصلة النهائية لهذه المقاييس مجتمعة، ولكى يتمكن كل من الخطيبين من التأكد من صلاحية كل منهما للآخر ينبغى أن يأخذ فى الإعتبار الاحتياطات التالية:

1- الوضوح مع النفس : وبالتالى الصراحة التامة مع الآخر والمكاشفة المتبادلة بلا تمثيل، ولا تزييف للحقائق ولا إخفاء لأمور لها علاقة بحياتهما المشتركة المقبلة.

2- إتاحة فرصة كافية للتعرف : كل واحد على طباع الآخر عن قرب من خلال الأحاديث، والمواقف والمفاجآت المختلفة، وهذا يتطلب أن تكون فترة الخطبة كافية، بلا تسرع ولا تعجل.

3- الإستعداد المتبادل لقبول الآخر المختلف : "عنى" والتكيف على طباعه حتى لو استلزم ذلك "منى" التنازل عن أمور أفضلها ولا تروق له، أو تعديل سلوكيات وإتجاهات تعوقنى عن التفاهم معه والتلاقى به.. هذا هو أهم احتياط يؤخذ فى الإعتبار من أجل زواج ناجح.

4- تحكيم العقل وعدم الانجراف مع تيار العاطفة : حيث العاطفة الرومانسية خيالية، وتلتمس العذر لكل العيوب حتى الجوهرية منها، وتؤجل تصحيح الإتجاهات الخاطئة، وتضعف الإستعداد للتغير إلى الأفضل، فالعاطفة غير المتعقلة توهم الخطيبين بعدم وجود أية إختلافات، وتصور لهما استحالة حدوث أية مشكلات مستقبلية.


لو وضع كل خطيبين فى إعتبارهما هذه الإحتياطات الأربعة أو دربا نفسيهما على العمل بها، ثم أعادا النظر إلى المقاييس السابقة لصارت الرؤية أكثر وضوحاً، ولأختفى التردد فى صنع قرار الإرتباط. فمن كان لديهما استعداد قبول الاختلافات والتكيف عليها أمكنهما تحقيق التناسب الكافى الذى يؤدى غيابه إلى أغلب الخلافات الزوجية.


أما بقية المقاييس الداخلية الأخرى فيمكن اكتشافها بغير صعوبة مادام هناك الوضوح، والفرصة الكافية، والعقل الواعى، حيث يمكن بلا عناء التعرف على وجود قيم وأهداف مشتركة، أما التناسب الروحى فهذا أمر يمكن إكتشافه أيضاً من خلال المواقف المختلفة، ويمكن أيضاً أن يجتذب أحدهما الآخر للمسيح فيكون الزواج سبب خلاص مشترك.


المقاييس الداخلية للإختيار - إذن - تشكل الأساس الراسخ للزواج، ولكن لا ينبغى أن نتجاهل المقاييس الخارجية: فكلما كان السن متقارباً كلما كان ذلك أفضل ولكن ليست هذه هى القاعدة الثابتة، إذ تلعب ديناميكية الشخصية دورها المهم، فتوجد شخصيات قادرة على تجاوز فارق السن،


وشخصيات أخرى قد أصابتها شيخوخة نفسية مبكرة برغم صغر السن.. فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية.


كذلك كلما كان هناك تقارب فى المستوى التعليمى كلما كان ذلك مفضلاً، ولكن هناك شخصيات ذات مستوى تعليمى أقل، ولكنها قادرة على تعويض نقص التعليم بمضاعفة التثقيف الذاتى، بينما هناك شخصيات أخرى متعلمة ولكنها غير قادرة على التفكير السليم والحوار الفعال، والنظرة الموضوعية للأمور، فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية.


كذلك يفضل أن يكون المستوى الاجتماعى والاقتصادى بين الشريكين متقارباً حيث يمكن للعائلتين التعامل بحرية مادام المستوى متناسباً، ولكن العبرة بمدى الحب الحقيقى بين الزوجين حيث يتجاوز الحب كل الفوارق الإجتماعية، ولكن زيجات من هذا النوع قد تتحداها صعوبات فى التعامل بين العائلتين كلما كانت الفجوة كبيرة بين الطرفين.


والخلاصة أنه يجب على المقبلين على الزواج التأكد من توافر المقاييس الداخلية، مع أغلب المقاييس الخارجية من أجل زواج ناجح.. وبرغم أن المحبة واستعداد قبول الآخر كما هو، ومن حيث هو، تتجاوز الفجوات، وتصالح المتناقضات، إلا أنه لا يفضل ضياع التناسب فى أكثر من مقياس خارجى واحد.. فقد نتجاوز عن فارق عمر كبير بعض الشئ، ولكن لا تتجاوز عن فارق تعليمى واجتماعى بأن واحد.


أخيراً ينبغى أن نلتفت إلى ملاحظة مهمة.. إن إختيار شريك الحياة ليس إلا بداية لمرحلة طويلة من الإكتشاف المستمر لشخصية الآخر، والتكيف الدائم مع طباعه من خلال التفاهم والتنازل عن "تحيزاتى" حباً بالآخر الحب الذى يحتمل كل شئ، ويصبر على كل شئ (1كو 13).. فإذا اعتبرنا أن الإختيار نقطة على خط الحياة الزوجية، فإن عملية الإكتشاف المستمر لشريك الحياة هى خط الحياة الزوجية كلها، وبدونها لا يتحقق نجاح الحياة العائلية.





​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا

مرسيه ليكي 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا رجعا ليسوع 

تسلم ايدك

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (3 مارس 2009)

3- الإستعداد المتبادل لقبول الآخر المختلف : "عنى" والتكيف على طباعه حتى لو استلزم ذلك "منى" التنازل عن أمور أفضلها ولا تروق له، أو تعديل سلوكيات وإتجاهات تعوقنى عن التفاهم معه والتلاقى به.. هذا هو أهم احتياط يؤخذ فى الإعتبار من أجل زواج ناجح.

كلام صح كتير
و موضوع رائع

يسلموا ايديك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مارس 2009)

كلام مظبوط فعلا
الموضوع اكتر من رائع
تسلم ايدك يا راجعا ليسوع


----------



## يوستيكا (3 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااا مرسي ليكي 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك


----------



## kalimooo (3 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa

موضوع جميل ومهم  جد جداااااااا

مشكورة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا جدا
> 
> مرسيه ليكي
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



*مرسي يا هوكا علي المشاركة الجميلة
نورتيني يا قمر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2009)

*موضوع مفيد ومهم

شكرا ليكي راجعا ليسوع

ويستحق التقييم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو 
علي المشاركة الجميلة

ربنا يباركك اخي​*


----------



## مرينا (4 مارس 2009)

احب اشكرك على الموضع وبالنسبة للفارق العمر بين الطرفين ماهو اقصاه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> 3- الإستعداد المتبادل لقبول الآخر المختلف : "عنى" والتكيف على طباعه حتى لو استلزم ذلك "منى" التنازل عن أمور أفضلها ولا تروق له، أو تعديل سلوكيات وإتجاهات تعوقنى عن التفاهم معه والتلاقى به.. هذا هو أهم احتياط يؤخذ فى الإعتبار من أجل زواج ناجح.
> 
> كلام صح كتير
> و موضوع رائع
> ...



*مرسي يا الوردة البيضاء
نورتي يا قمر في مواضيعي 

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> كلام مظبوط فعلا
> الموضوع اكتر من رائع
> تسلم ايدك يا راجعا ليسوع



*مرسي خالص يا كوكي
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 مارس 2009)

*موضوع مميز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2009)

يوستيكا قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااا مرسي ليكي
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك



*مرسي يا يوستيكا 
نورتيني يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> rgaa luswa
> 
> موضوع جميل ومهم  جد جداااااااا
> 
> ...



*مرسي كتير الك كليمو
اللة لا يحرمنا من هل المرور العطر 

بيعطيك الف عافية​*


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (5 مارس 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا


وياريت يكون للشباب وعى بيه


ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع مميز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*



*مرسي يا رانا لمشاركتك الحلوة​*


----------



## رحيق (11 مارس 2009)

Parents to enter 
In matters of marriage 

Where the complexities of 

We are rich 

I am against these standards 

Contrary to all the members of 

Otherwise 

My family and my friends and relatives 

I'm where I want to marry? 

Large 


Age 

47 

I'm 23 and I 

But my family to prevent this marriage 

Age difference 

Social situation 


I say that the marriage 

Not measured by the number of years​​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 مارس 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا
> 
> 
> وياريت يكون للشباب وعى بيه
> ...



*اهلا بيكي يا بوسي
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 مارس 2009)

رحيق قال:


> parents to enter
> in matters of marriage
> 
> where the complexities of
> ...


*اولا اسمحيلي اضع ترجمة لكلامك 
علشان فية ناس زيي انا مبيحبوش يوجعوا دماغهم ويقعدو يترجمو 
كوكو زميلي هو اللي مشكور ترجم  الكلام​*


> في مسائل الزواج
> 
> حيث تعقيدات
> 
> ...



*انا شايفة ان اهلك عندهم حق
يعني هو اكبر منك ب 24 سنة وعاوزة ترتبطي بية 

لا طبعا 
حكاية هو فقير وانتي غنية مقدور عليها وممكن الزيجة تنجح لكن فرق السن دة مش ممكن تبقي زيجة ناجحة
علي العموم انتي نورتي الموضوع
بس ابقي اكتبي عربي بعد كدة 
​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 مارس 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا
> 
> 
> وياريت يكون للشباب وعى بيه
> ...



*اهلا بيكي يا بوسي يا قمر
نورتي في صفحتي يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 مارس 2009)

&&&&&&&&&


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (15 مارس 2009)

موضووووووع جميل جدا جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sunny man (15 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع و مفيد*​ 
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (15 مارس 2009)

_موضوع فى غايه الاهميه
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك دايماوام النور تدبر امورك_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مارس 2009)

ماجى باسيلى قال:


> موضووووووع جميل جدا جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي يا ماجي نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2009)

يسلام عليكي يا رجعة ليسوع عليكي مواضيع فائقة الجمال ربنا يعوضك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أبريل 2009)

sunny man قال:


> *موضوع رائع و مفيد*​
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​



*مرسي لمرور حضرتك ومشاركتك الجميلة يا استاذي العزيز​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أبريل 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _موضوع فى غايه الاهميه
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك دايماوام النور تدبر امورك_​



*مرسي يا جميلة
نورتيني يا قمر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع فى منتهى الاهميه يا راجعااا
يثبت​*


----------



## girgis2 (11 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع مهم و مفيد جدااا أخت راجعا ليسوع*

*و مبروك على التثبيت*
*:ab8:*
*و ربنا يعوض تعبك محبتك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الاهميه يا راجعااا
> يثبت​*



*مرسي يا دونا 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*


----------



## ابن القديسين (17 أبريل 2009)

بجد موضوع مفيد جدا ومهم  بس اللي يلاقي بنت الحلال بقا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا ابن القديسين
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## veronika (15 يونيو 2009)

_موضوع رائع بجد و مفيد جدا
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## veronika (15 يونيو 2009)

_*موضوع رائع بجد و مفيد جدا
ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يونيو 2009)

veronika قال:


> _موضوع رائع بجد و مفيد جدا
> ربنا يباركك​_



*مرسي يا فيرونكا 
نورتيني  يا جميلة

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Ramy Tabar (15 يونيو 2009)

مقاييس ممتازة للحياة لكنى أعتقد أن على الإنسان أن لا يرتبط ويشارك حياته مع أحد إلا إذا كان مكملا له ولكل عيوبه بنسبة 100% , الكابل ده أعتقد مش هيكون موجود غير فى الجنة لكن المرء لا يقدر على العيش بدون زواج إلا نادرا فى حالات المؤمن بذلك أو من يقدر أن يعيش مع نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع حلووووووو اوووووووي بجد يا راجعة 
ربنا يعوضك يا جميلة على المواضيع الحلوة دي 
ربنا يباركك و يقويكي امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلواتك كتييييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يونيو 2009)

moky قال:


> موضوع حلووووووو اوووووووي بجد يا راجعة
> ربنا يعوضك يا جميلة على المواضيع الحلوة دي
> ربنا يباركك و يقويكي امين يا الهي
> اذكريني في صلواتك كتييييير جدا
> اختك الغلبانة موري



*مرسي يا موري
منوراني يا قمر
سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------

